# Salt Lick ????



## stano40 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have 2 wethers and 2 does, the does being pregnant.  I have baking soda and loose minerals for them but do they need salt or even yeast? 

The does due date is the end of May. 


bob


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 8, 2010)

If you're setting a good loose mineral out in small quantities, keeping it clean, and refreshing it often, I wouldn't set out an additional salt lick.  Most mineral mixes contain a fair amount of salt, which is partially what draws them to it _and_ limits their consumption of it..

My guess is that if you set out an additional salt lick, some of the goats would get their "salt fix" off the block and your mineral consumption would drop...which is not a good thing, especially in gestation.

For most mineral mixes, the goal is to encourage them to consume between 1/4 and 1/2 of an ounce per day.  Providing high quality, fresh, clean mineral free choice as their only source of _salt_ is the best way to go about doing that.

As for yeast...no clue.  Never heard of setting out yeast.  I will say that the only cultures I'd be interested in intentionally putting in a goat would come from a tube labeled "ProBios."


----------



## stano40 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for pointing out the salt content of the mineral mix.  I checked the bag and it showed a minimum of 12% to a Maximum of 14% salt content with a copper content of 1350 PPM

I just remembered where I saw that use of yeast, it was on the Fias Co site where they wrote of the use of  Diamond V Yeast Culture XP-DFM.  From the reading it is used to promote health and a shiny coat.

Trying to make sure I can do everything for my goats to keep them healthy and as organic as possible.

bob


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 9, 2010)

stano40 said:
			
		

> Thanks for pointing out the salt content of the mineral mix.  I checked the bag and it showed a minimum of 12% to a Maximum of 14% salt content with a copper content of 1350 PPM
> 
> I just remembered where I saw that use of yeast, it was on the Fias Co site where they wrote of the use of  Diamond V Yeast Culture XP-DFM.  From the reading it is used to promote health and a shiny coat.
> 
> ...


Some brands of feed (can't remember...maybe Dairy Parlor 16??) contain the Diamond V yeast in it.


----------



## Chickenfever (Mar 10, 2010)

Hoegger supply company sells Diamond V XPC Yeast culture. I've also wondered if this would be beneficial to be giving my goats.


----------



## stano40 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank You for that tip chickenfever & all the advise everyone has given.  I may give that a try perhaps starting after my does give birth in May.

bob


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 10, 2010)

stano40 said:
			
		

> Thank You for that tip chickenfever & all the advise everyone has given.  I may give that a try perhaps starting after my does give birth in May.
> 
> bob


Out of curiosity...what kind of mineral mix are you using?

I'd suspect one that's 12-14% salt to be a pretty good one, as the crappy ones tend to be WAY saltier...on account of salt's really cheap.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 11, 2010)

What do you all think about the "billy blocks" or buckets? They're formulated for goats.


----------



## stano40 (Mar 11, 2010)

The goat mineral I bought from TSC (Tractor Supply Co.) is from mannapro.  It cost me $9.00 for an 8 lb. bag.








I've seen those buckets of goat mineral that look like a giant molasses lick.  I chose the mannapro one because it's loose and my goats don't like anything solid.

The mannapro mineral also has 12 ppm of selenium in it as well as vitamin's A, D & E.  Other ingredients are potassium, phosphorus, magnesium, manganese, zinc, crude protein, salt & calcium.  It has lactobacillus in it as well.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 11, 2010)

RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> What do you all think about the "billy blocks" or buckets? They're formulated for goats.


We bought one of those billy blocks once, just to see how the goats reacted to it.

May as well have been a brick.  Nuthin.  It lingered around for a while until somebody managed to find a way to pee on it..  

Game over.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 11, 2010)

stano40 said:
			
		

> The goat mineral I bought from TSC (Tractor Supply Co.) is from mannapro.


That's good mineral.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 11, 2010)

I just started using that mineral as well. I add it to their feed though. I've used the buckets, but it's difficult to keep them clean. I had to hang them above poop level. My girls love the billy blocks. So right now I have all 3...


----------

